# Recently found 1965 Western Flyer/Sonic Flyer



## Schwinn1972

Nice rider condition..


----------



## jd56

Ahhhh....yet another tanklight nice rider.
Is the tanklight bezel plastic?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhenning

The bike is a Murray renamed for the seller.  Roger


----------



## jd56

*Renamed for the seller?*



rhenning said:


> The bike is a Murray renamed for the seller.  Roger




Are you saying the legend on the chainguard was repainted and applied by the seller?
I hadn't seen that logo before and agree it doesn't look correct. 
Good eye Roger


----------



## Schwinn1972

Yes it was built by Murray and labeled western flyer for western auto because they were able to order X amount to meet the manufactures needs otherwise it would wear a murray badge...as far as the chainguard goes it looks original the block label that says "Sonic Flyer" on the chainguard looks similar to the Block label that reads " Western Flyer" on the tank ,a cool ride..


----------

